# Wie lange habt Ihr für Hinterad umsetzen gebraucht?



## raedariusvector (9. Juni 2015)

Hey,

wie lange habt Ihr geübt, bis ihr das Hinterrad um 180° versetzen konntet?

Ich habe für 90° locker 8 Wochen gebraucht. Geübt jeden 2. Tag ca. eine Stunde.
In den 60 Minuten übe ich immer alles, also vom Stop and Go bis zum Hinterrad versetzen.
Ich übe also nicht nur Hinterrad versetzen.

Beim Hinterrad versetzen klappt es nach rechts wirklich gut, aber nach links, das ist manchmal richtig mistig. Vor 2 Tagen habe  ich gerade einmal 20° bis 30° geschafft.


----------



## ursinator2.0 (9. Juni 2015)

Geil, endlich ein neuer HR-Versetzen-Fred! Sind schon wieder 2 Wochen um?
Ich hab damals für den Trackstand als Ausgangsbasis etwa 2 Wochen gebraucht, HR-Versetzen weiss ich nicht mehr so genau. Nach ein paar Tagen hab ich das erste Mal das HR ein paar mm in die Luft gekriegt, was schon ein persönlicher Meilenstein war (so muss sich Neil Armstrong gefühlt haben). HR etwas hoch und etwas zur Seite war dann der nächste Meilenstein, das waren dann auch einige Tage später, bis ich dann schon das HR über eine liegende Zigarettenschachtel drübergekriegt hab. Hab ich anfangs auschliesslich im ebenen geübt. Ich denke mal, für im Trail nutzbares Versetzen dürfte ich auch so etwas wie 8 Wochen bis ein Viertel Jahr gebraucht haben. Wheelie hab ich dagegen weit über ein Jahr gebraucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kerosin0815 (11. Juni 2015)

Dauerte bei mir sehr lange (ca 4 Monate)
Dann bin ich eine längere Zeit (ca 5 Monate) nur im flachen gefahren bzw habe das versetzen Fatalerweise nicht mehr geübt.
Jetzt wo ich es wieder bräuchte ist meine "Fähigkeit" zum versetzen so gut wie weg 

Also wieder üben.Hoffe das kommt schnell wieder...


----------



## raedariusvector (11. Juni 2015)

Ich habe mal gesehen, dass man das Hinterrad auch aus dem Stand leicht versetzen kann.

Ohne Klickpedale und ohne Fully scheint das aber unmöglich zu sein.

Vor 2 Tagen habe ich gemerkt, dass ich beim Versetzen immer erst etwas "in die Kurve gefahren" bin und habe es dann versetzt.

Aber man lenkt ja ein und bremst sofort.

*Übt Ihr eigentlich mit oder ohne Rucksack?*

Ich habe immer einen Rucksack mit Werkzeug, was zu trinken und einer dickeren Regenjacke dabei.
Ich habe vom ersten Tag an nur mit Rucksack geübt.


----------



## Ketchyp (11. Juni 2015)

raedariusvector schrieb:


> Ohne Klickpedale und ohne Fully scheint das aber unmöglich zu sein.



Ich kann das aber. Oder versteh ich gerade nicht was du meinst?


----------



## Ptech (11. Juni 2015)

Man kann das Hinterrad mit Klickpedalen oder mit Flats versetzen. Auch mit Fully oder Hardtail. Aus dem Stand oder dynamisch. In der Ebene oder mit Gefälle. UND: Es geht mit oder ohne Rucksack! Aber halt nur, wenn mans kann !


----------



## Dampfsti (11. Juni 2015)

raedariusvector schrieb:


> Ich habe mal gesehen, dass man das Hinterrad auch aus dem Stand leicht versetzen kann.
> 
> Ohne Klickpedale und ohne Fully scheint das aber unmöglich zu sein.
> .



Da muss ich dich ettäuschen, es geht auch aus dem Stand, mit Flatpedals, 29er Hardtail und um 180°... :-D
Ja sogar mit dem Fatbike

Das dürfte ja rein Physikalisch schon garnicht möglich sein


----------



## ride-FX (11. Juni 2015)

Mit oder Ohne Bremse hast du noch vergessen...


----------



## Rabbii (12. Juni 2015)

Übt ihr eigentlich im Gelände oder im flachen? 
Ich mein für 90° am Parkplatz muss man ja nur Bremsen und bissl einlenken und man hat schon 90° wenn man dafür 8 Wochen a 2 std täglich braucht ists wohl eher ne Kopf als Technikfrage  (Stichwort Angst)
Das konnt ich nach 20 minuten (zwar nicht kontrolliert und war damals noch jung  ) und ich bin recht Talentfrei was sowas angeht, aber im steilen hatte ich mit 20-30° schon probleme und sah da auch keinen bzw kaum Fortschritt.

Viel gebracht hat mir damals Nosemanual/Stoppie üben mit Augenmerk darauf das HR möglichst hoch zu bekommen, einfach um mehr Erfahrung in dem Grenzbereich zu bekommen.

Das Hauptproblem war bei mir einfach das ich vor Angst übern Lenker zu gehen die Bewegung einfach nicht mit genug Zuversicht ausgeführt hab. Genau das seh ich auch bei anderen Bikern, vor lauter Angst wird das Gewicht nicht verlagert und das HR klebt am boden.


----------



## Marc B (13. Juni 2015)

Erst kleine Nose-Wheelies üben mit Tief-Hoch-Bewegung und dosiertem VR-Bremseinsatz, das Gleiche dann mit Gefälle und dann die Radneidung und Blickführung mit reinbringen (besser als per starkem Hüftimpuls zur äußeren Seite) - lernt man recht schnell, je nach motorischem Level


----------



## everywhere.local (17. Juni 2015)

das waren so ziemlich die ersten sachen, die ich damals schon mit 12, 13? mit stahl-hardtail geübt habe...hat jetzt eigentlich nicht besonders lange gedauert... so gefühlt "halbe sommerferien"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (17. Juni 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> das waren so ziemlich die ersten sachen, die ich damals schon mit 12, 13? ...hat jetzt eigentlich nicht besonders lange gedauert... so gefühlt "halbe sommerferien"...


Was hat man mit 12, 13 nicht alles an einem Tag gelernt!



Marc B schrieb:


> Erst kleine Nose-Wheelies üben mit Tief-Hoch-Bewegung und dosiertem VR-Bremseinsatz, das Gleiche dann mit Gefälle und dann die Radneidung und Blickführung mit reinbringen (besser als per starkem Hüftimpuls zur äußeren Seite) - lernt man recht schnell, je nach motorischem Level


Diese Reihenfolge finde ich extrem gut. Das Versetzen in der Ebene, auch wenn es ein ordentlicher Winkel war, nutzte mir im Gefälle gar nichts.
Das Gefühl für die Lage des Bikes und das Dosieren des Anhebens - nach vorne gehen aufzubauen, ist viel hilfreicher. Man wird entspannter auf dem Bike. Man wird von der neuen Lage im Raum nicht überrascht. Dann kann es schon das eine oder andere Mal ein brauchbarer Versetzer werden.


----------



## everywhere.local (17. Juni 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Was hat man mit 12, 13 nicht alles an einem Tag gelernt!


oh ja. dafür kam mir das mit dem manual wie ein jahrzehnt vor


----------



## Ptech (22. Juni 2015)

raedariusvector schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> wie lange habt Ihr geübt, bis ihr das Hinterrad um 180° versetzen konntet?
> 
> ...



Ich würde das Versetzen jetzt auch nicht unbedingt an 90 oder gar 180° auf nem Parkplatz festmachen. Lieber unter halbwegs realistischen Bedingungen eventl. in mehreren kleinen Versetzern ums Eck. Mit nem 90° "Parkplatzversetzer" gehst Du im Gefälle wahrscheinlich erstmal übern Lenker, weil Du das Heck viel zu stark anhebst. 
Ist aber nur meine Meinung- bin kein Technikcoach!


----------



## everywhere.local (22. Juni 2015)

Ptech schrieb:


> Ich würde das Versetzen jetzt auch nicht unbedingt an 90 oder gar 180° auf nem Parkplatz festmachen. Lieber unter halbwegs realistischen Bedingungen eventl. in mehreren kleinen Versetzern ums Eck. Mit nem 90° "Parkplatzversetzer" gehst Du im Gefälle wahrscheinlich erstmal übern Lenker, weil Du das Heck viel zu stark anhebst.
> Ist aber nur meine Meinung- bin kein Technikcoach!


 aber dennoch hast du recht. oder du nimmst so viel spin auf, dass es dich direkt nach dem aufsetzen aus der kehre rollt


----------



## Oldie-Paul (22. Juni 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> aber dennoch hast du recht. oder du nimmst so viel spin auf, dass es dich direkt nach dem aufsetzen aus der kehre rollt


Bei realen Kehren muss ich erst einmal lernen, wo die beste Stelle zum Versetzen ist. Oder das Hinterrad ist hoch genug über einen Stein, eine Wurzel zu heben. Zum Üben sich immer mal wieder aufs Vorderrad stellen.


----------



## everywhere.local (22. Juni 2015)

gewöhn dir am besten gleich an, das mit so wenig speed wie möglich, am besten ausm trackstand heraus zu machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mastervier (22. Juni 2015)

Ich finde aus dem Stillstand nimmt das unheimlich den Fahrfluss. Ich selbst bin ebenfalls absoluter Anfänger was das HR versetzen angeht.
Aber ich mache das immer mit etwas Fahrgeschwindigkeit und wenig Einsatz der Vorderradbremse. Sprich schnell das HR entlasten und per Blickführung den Oberkörper samt Hüfte eindrehen.
Wobei ich mir auch im klaren bin das dies vermutlich nicht mehr funktioniert wenn man eine Kehre größer 90 Grad mit Absätzen oder sonst was hat. Da macht es aus dem Trackstand vermutlich mehr Sinn.

Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege. Ich freue mich noch jedes mal wenn es klappt


----------



## orangerauch (22. Juni 2015)

so schnell geht man fei nicht über den lenker.
wichtig ist senkrecht auf dem bike trotz hüftschwung zu bleiben, sonst schleudert man
sich selbst aus der Kurve.
Je schwerer der Hinterbau und je länger das bike, deso mehr krafteinsatz ist nötig,
der in die Hose gehen kann, taucht dann auch noch die Gabel tief ein oder sie wabbelt
… oh je!
180° umsetzen möchte ich allerdings mal sehen, ich glaube da werden 99% aller
normalsterblichen blass.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (22. Juni 2015)

orangerauch schrieb:


> 180° umsetzen möchte ich allerdings mal sehen, ich glaube da werden 99% aller normalsterblichen blass.


Hier zwischen 0:25 und 0:32 ein Beispiel für fast 180°.
Und hier ein ganzes Sammelsurium von Möglichkeiten, eine Kehre zu fahren.


----------



## orangerauch (22. Juni 2015)

sehr schön!
und das zweite: trialer im A..tal?


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (23. Juni 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Hier zwischen 0:25 und 0:32 ein Beispiel für fast 180°.
> Und hier ein ganzes Sammelsurium von Möglichkeiten, eine Kehre zu fahren.


 

Hallo,

ich will auch so eine Hausrunde
Sieht nach sicherem Hinterradversetzen aus.
Top!

Bin auch fleißig am üben.
Ich vergesse als noch den Kopf/Oberkörper zu drehen und das wirkt sich sofort auf die Bewegung aus.

Gruss

www.trailbomber.de


----------



## Oldie-Paul (23. Juni 2015)

radon-biker-qlt schrieb:


> Bin auch fleißig am üben.
> Ich vergesse als noch den Kopf/Oberkörper zu drehen und das wirkt sich sofort auf die Bewegung aus.


Beides gilt auch für mich.


----------



## everywhere.local (23. Juni 2015)

radon-biker-qlt schrieb:


> Bin auch fleißig am üben.
> Ich vergesse als noch den Kopf/Oberkörper zu drehen und das wirkt sich sofort auf die Bewegung aus.





Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Beides gilt auch für mich.


oh da hilft nur viel viel viel zeit investieren und sich von alten gewohnheiten lösen. das mit dem blick ist ohnehin für fast alles, was fahrtechnik anbelangt, essentiell. 
ich hatte das mal "lange zeit" als ich 360s auf ski geübt habe... ich hatte einfach den blick nicht im griff. da dreht man sich in zeitlupe und bleibt irgendwann IRGENWO IRGENDWIE "stehen"... und dann die landung. uncool.


----------



## roliK (4. Juli 2015)

Kann hier nix weiter beitragen, aber: mir ist in der letzten Woche der sprichwörtliche Knopf aufgegangen. Versetzen des Hinterrads klappt in 9 von 10 Fällen, komme in engen Kurven, die ich vorher langsam durchgebremst habe, jetzt schön durch, und vor allem viel kontrollierter als vorher. Hab halt nach wie vor das Problem, daß ich in steilen Kehren mit einem Auge in den Abgrund blicke und dabei der Kopf regelmäßig aussetzt. Also weiterüben! 

Aber soweit bin ich schonmal happy.


----------

